
Why You Should Get a Job in Blockchain - SunTzu9087
http://insights.dice.com/2017/09/12/should-get-job-blockchain/
======
sharemywin
I don't understand why more of the money these ico companies have collected
haven't been distributed for as tasks for contractors. The more people have
your money to spend the more likely your ecosystem will grow.

